# Thin stool



## DrkTrjn (Nov 24, 2001)

Anybody here had problems with that? I'm 18 years old and have had digestive problems since around September 2001 or so. There also seems to be a yellow liquid, much like urine, that seems to come from my stool as well. And by 'thin' stool, I mean that it is about no more than an inch in width and usually thinner. I don't have diarrhea often, usually just because of lactose intolerance, but when I do, there is also a slightly cloudy liquid in addition to the yellow one. Has anybody had similar problems by any chance?


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

First question of course, have you seen a doctor? You need to talk to your doctor , if you have one and tell him/her what is happening. If this has been going on since September and you have not seen anyone, you definitely need to. Before a doctor can tell you anything they need to run tests. The symptoms you are having could be of a more serious nature than IBS. The only way to rule out anything is to see your doctor....... I cannot stress this enough.Good luck, and hang in there.......Donna


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

I can also Give the same advise.Basically you need to rule everything out before you can accept IBS as a diagnosis.The symptoms you describe,...thin stools and mucus are common to IBS and serious disorders..so UNTIL your DOC rules those out..it best to get it checked out. I wouldnt worry much about it...just ring the Doc and make an appointment...its probably nothing serious..as a lot of US here have those symptoms BUT YOU have to be SURE.


----------



## DrkTrjn (Nov 24, 2001)

I've been to the doc on campus many times and he's run a few tests. Amylase came back normal, basically ruling out pancreatitis. Parasite and some other stool test were done and came back normal. Blood was tested twice because globulin levels were low. However, I recall my doctor saying that high globulin is common for cancer, I think. I believe the low globulin was the only thing that stood out and the doctor here and the one I visited when I was home for Christmas were stumped and just said it was most likely IBS.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 8, 2002)

I am one of those who actually names her stools, much like the eskimos who name different variations of snow. Yes, I have thin stools like you describe. I call it "snake poop". I also have "skunk poop" (smells just like a skunk), and "multi poop" (just keep pooping and pooping for hours), and "spider poop" (poop floats on top and sprawls out with legs like a spider). There are many others... Whenever I get thin stools (snake poop), I notice that I feel a lot more abdominal pain, almost like my intestines are being squeezed. Anyway, that's my experience.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I agree with everyone else here. Another thought and I'm not trying to be cute. Do you have animals in your house? Ask your doc to test you for parasites.


----------



## DrkTrjn (Nov 24, 2001)

Nope, I'm in a dorm now so there's no pets. Also I've noticed a little mucus (i think) in my stool and I'm wondering if anybody's had the other problem I have with the stool leaving behind a 'yellowness' in the toilet water. And yes, I'm sure it's from the stool and not urine ;-).


----------



## Jgarton244 (Jan 2, 2002)

Were you on any type of antibiotics before or after this started? I had these symtoms, and it was psuedo membrionic colitus caused by antibiotics destroying the good bacteria in the colon, and allowing the bad bacteria to take over. It is very serious, and can be treated by only two drugs, flagyl or vancomycin. The Dr tests for this by testing the stool for amounts of bacteria levels. Also, are you going to a GI Dr, or a general practitioner? If you have not seen a GI specialist, I highly recommend you do.Jim


----------



## DrkTrjn (Nov 24, 2001)

Actually, I believe Flagyl was the first or second thing I was prescribed. I've also taken Bentyl, Paxil, Levsin, and Buspar. And, I haven't been on any antibiotics really before this. I've always been strangely healthy, rarely even getting a flu or cold. The above medications are all I've taken, and those were after the symptoms began.Also, the symptoms have improved greatly. I was in a lot of pain the first week. I continued feeling nauseous and had to go fairly often, with an alternation of conspitation and diarrhea.Now, I have definitely improved. I still get lower abdominal pain occasionally, but nothing really painful. I'm sure this thin stool could also be attributed to a lack of fiber too.


----------

